# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Beetje down

## BROMPIE

hey

ik ben 2 jaar samen met men vriendin 
ik hou er zielsveel van 
nu moest ze naar italie voor haar werk een hele week 
nu had ik haar de tablet meegegven om te kunnen skype 
maar ze negeert me enorm 
ze zegt dat ze geen tijd daarvoor heeft ze stuurd nog wel is een berichtje 
maar ik heb het gevoel dat ik om liefde moet vragen 
nu heb ik het haar verteld dat ik steeds moet vragen achter liefde en dat bellen maar 5 min duurt maar dan ben ik gerust
nu zegt ze dat ik een klein kind ben en dat ik haar niet vertrouw 
ik hou enorm veel van haar en mis haar zo hard dat ik een benouwd gevoel heb 
ik voel me echt slecht en moet veel wenen 
nu geloof ik wel dat ze van me houd maar dat ze zo is dat ze daar gewoon niet van wakker ligt
moet ik dan veranderen ?
wat minder zorgen over maken ?
ik zou ze voor geen geld van de wereld kwijd willen maar dit raakt me en voel me daar niet goed bij 
vanacht komt ze thuis ik weet niet goed hoe te reageren 
heeft iemand raad voor mij ?
ik weet het allemaal even niet meer

----------


## sietske763

gewoon haar naast haar werk een hele fijne week gunnen!
als je ""er bovenop zit"" kan ze zich gevangen voelen.......
joh, een week is zo voorbij.
stuur gewoon voor t slapen een lief smsje....
en verwacht niets terug.....je weet niet hoe druk ze is...

----------


## sietske763

o, sorry
ik lees nu dat ze al terugkomt...
gewoon normaal doen, geef haar een extra dikke knuffel,
en geen problemen zoeken als ze er nog niet zijn......
en een beetje vrijheid gunnen!

----------


## BROMPIE

mercie voor de goede raad ze is gisteren thuis gekomen en denk dat je niets anders kan doen dan vrijheid geven

----------

